# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > [Bot] WRobot - For WoD, All in One, leveling, gathering, archaeo... with free rotation bot

## RivaLfr

*WRobot - Bot for Wow private servers*




*Easy to use with free features:*
_Looking to optimize your time? Have too busy of a schedule to play but don't want to abandon WoW? Then WRobot is for you. Featuring an intuitive user interface for even the most novice user, WRobot is the ideal software to help you achieve your goals and objectives in the game. A trial version (limited at 15 minutes) is available, after that you can simply relaunch WRobot and use it again for another 15 minutes. The products WRotation and Party are 100% free (no time limit)._

*Powerful:*
_WRobot has all the features that any modern bot needs to have. It's advanced artificial intelligence closely mimics a humans behavior. The objective of WRobot is to not upset the balance of the game, but to help you play your way even with a busy schedule. With WRobot you can gather mining and herbing nodes, do quests, battlegrounds, pet battles, fishing, archaeology, and many other features that allow you to progress in all aspects of the game. It is also optimized to use the least amount of memory and CPU, so it can run on nearly any computer._

*And more:*
_WRobot has a friendly and active community on it's forums. WRobot is quickly updated after a WoW patch (for the Legion pre-patch, WRobot was updated before the WoW realm was online). Generally it is updated within 1 or 2 hours after a patch is implemented. WRobot also features a full API (in .net) to make your own products with full access to the information that is contained in WoWs memory. A lot of time and effort has been put into keeping the bot safe to use in order to avoid being detected and banned. (Warning, All botting contains some risk)._



*WRobot features*
_What you can do with WRobot_
Quester and Grinder bot: _Level your characters. Grind, skin and loot mobs._

Gatherer: _Gather minerals, timber, herbs, and loot chests._

Battlegrounder: _Earn honor points using this bot in PVP battlegrounds including a queueing system._

Automaton:_Botting without a profile. WRobot finds a path for you and will gather, earn you experience, and even pet battle._

Schedule: _Even when you are away this bot can be scheduled to use it's products. You can schedule multiple products and durations. It even features a relogger and can automatically stop._

Archaeologist: _An advanced Archaeology bot is included._

Pets battles:_Quickly grind and level your pets._

Fisher:_Advanced fishing is including that includes school or pool fishing._

Party: _Assist the group leader to fight mobs or heal._

Auction bot: _You tell the Auction Bot what you want to sell or buy in a set price range.._

WRotation: _An advanced and easily configurable rotation bot. (100% free product)._

Profiles and Fight classes editor: _An innovative way to create quest profiles and fight classes. Featuring a GUI interface (no need to modify any code). Intuitive maps and 3D radar display live your recorded paths._

And... _Other small features to assist you in WoW. Including 3D and 2D radar, tracker, remote access, automatic smelting, prospecting, milling and automatic mailing of items when bags are full, ..._


*/!\ WRobot is now a bot for private Wow servers, it no longer works on official server more info here /!\*


*Website: WRobot - Bot for World of Warcraft private servers*

*WRobot support also Wow private servers (WoD, MoP, Cata, Wotlk, TBC, Vanilla, more info about versions supported here: [Bot] WRobot - For WoD, All in One, leveling, gathering, archaeo... [BETA] (WRobot - For WoD, All in One, leveling, gathering, archaeo... [BETA])*

----------


## wowsc4p3

I gave this a try, and tried it in Northshire questing. There seemed to be some pretty severe and repeated navigation issues, think you need to increase the player radius and height.

I did like the bot in general, it had a nice (actually really nice) GUI, easy to use. Had a few exceptions which seemed to affect nothing. As far as competition for Honorbuddy and others, this is on it's way, but not yet there. Do you have skype?

----------


## RivaLfr

> I gave this a try, and tried it in Northshire questing. There seemed to be some pretty severe and repeated navigation issues, think you need to increase the player radius and height.
> 
> I did like the bot in general, it had a nice (actually really nice) GUI, easy to use. Had a few exceptions which seemed to affect nothing. As far as competition for Honorbuddy and others, this is on it's way, but not yet there. Do you have skype?


Hello,

I have send my skype by private message.

And I don't have problems with navigation, you can get stuck if you use big mount but WRobot can navigate from side to side of a continent without problem (you can look video). Do you have errors in your log file? In what zone do you get problems? And increase the player radius and height cause problem with buildings.

----------


## Drklf

Wait.. Didn't you use to have another wow robot bot back in like 2010 or something? It just had stuff like noclip and speed hack included. I used to love that bot  :Big Grin:

----------


## Leonak

Does this support complex Honorbuddy scripts?

----------


## RivaLfr

> Wait.. Didn't you use to have another wow robot bot back in like 2010 or something? It just had stuff like noclip and speed hack included. I used to love that bot


Hello, Sorry but I will not add cheat.




> Does this support complex Honorbuddy scripts?


Hello, no the honorbuddy scripts, but yes WRobot support the complex scripts.

----------


## exzizt

the bot works good but it sucks that i need to pay for it but im gona use it until lazybot is working again :P

----------


## Leonak

Is it possible to make this bot be able to use honorbuddy profiles?

----------


## Drklf

> Hello, Sorry but I will not add cheat.


 That is not quite what I asked, lol.

----------


## Xotrem

How does this bot stack up against ReBot?

I looked at the forums to see the community's support, it's not that high. Also I'm a little bit weary of non-English programmers when it comes to asking for support or features because language barrier.

Also is there a way to make Combat rotations in the bot itself or do you have to use an editor (Notepad++ for example)? How strong is the API?

----------


## RivaLfr

> Also is there a way to make Combat rotations in the bot itself or do you have to use an editor (Notepad++ for example)? How strong is the API?


Hello, You have two way, you can use C# or VB.net code, or you can use FightClass editor (tab "Tools" button "Create Fightclass") (it is easy and you have a lot of sample). You can test it with trial version.

----------


## Xotrem

> Hello, You have two way, you can use C# or VB.net code, or you can use FightClass editor (tab "Tools" button "Create Fightclass") (it is easy and you have a lot of sample). You can test it with trial version.


Alright, will do. If I can easily create a combat rotation (only some C# experience) then I might just get it.  :Smile: 

Seems it handles targetting? I don't like that, I want to target things myself.

----------


## RivaLfr

WRobot support last Wow patch (6.0.3 19342) - News - Articles - Articles - MmoRobot

----------


## automationarmy

Anybody know where to find rotations? The pickings on the site are super slim and my class isnt there anyhow :P

----------


## RivaLfr

> Anybody know where to find rotations? The pickings on the site are super slim and my class isnt there anyhow :P


Hello, not all fightclasses have been update for WoD yet, you can try MoP Fightclass.

Do not hesitate to request fightclass on the forum.

----------


## RivaLfr

POLL: [POLL] Do you want versions of WRobot for Wow private servers? - General discussion - MmoRobot

----------


## Rubim

Do we have a x64 support?

----------


## RivaLfr

> Do we have a x64 support?


Hello,

No, only 32 bit support, but it is easy to switch between wow 32/64 bit.

----------


## Pize

prety nice bot but lacks of profiles. ofc you can make by yourself but comunity not sharing em as i thought. allmost all profiles is outdated and are made for mop.

----------


## RivaLfr

News:
- Wow 6.1 live next week (February 24th) - News - Articles - Articles - MmoRobot
- WRobot for Wow 6.1 PTR server - News - Articles - Articles - MmoRobot

----------


## RivaLfr

News: WRobot ready for Wow 6.1.0 (1967 :Cool:  - News - Articles - Articles - MmoRobot

----------


## RivaLfr

POLL: [POOL] Add visual programming language? - General discussion - MmoRobot

----------


## RivaLfr

News: WRobot is now ready for Wow 6.1.2 (19802) - News - Articles - Articles - MmoRobot

----------


## SuperMaster

This really looks cool and promising i hope to see more of this really love it!

----------


## RivaLfr

News: WRobot support Wow 6.1.2 (19831) - News - Articles - Articles - MmoRobot

----------


## cristy21

nice info... thanks for share

----------


## RivaLfr

> This really looks cool and promising i hope to see more of this really love it!





> nice info... thanks for share


Thank you.

----------


## RivaLfr

News: 20% discount this week - News - Articles - Articles - MmoRobot

----------


## RivaLfr

Hello,

I want just say than WRobot is not detected and not affected by current banwave, we speak about this here and here.

----------


## RivaLfr

News: WRobot 1.5.0 just released, Auction bot and more - News

----------


## RivaLfr

Auction bot, need reviews: How much money do you make with Auction bot? - Auction bot assistance - MmoRobot

----------


## CreativeXtent

The best bot around for WoW!! everyone should check it out!

----------


## RivaLfr

WRobot beta for Wow WoD 6.2.0 PTR server released

----------


## pacron

YOU SIR!!! Deserve a TITANIUM medal!!!! Thanks thanks thanks.

----------


## RivaLfr

Thank you .

----------


## RivaLfr

News: WRobot ready for Wow 6.2.0

----------


## RivaLfr

Works with Wow 6.2.0 build 20182 - News - Articles - Articles - MmoRobot

----------


## RivaLfr

Support last 6.2.0 hotfix (20201) - News - Articles - Articles - MmoRobot

----------


## RivaLfr

WRobot for Wow 6.2.0 build 20253 - News - Articles - Articles - MmoRobot

----------


## RivaLfr

Future of WRobot - News - Articles - Articles - MmoRobot

----------


## masteramoebe

no trial version in the future ? thats not good

----------


## RivaLfr

Website updated, address changed and site renamed - News - WRobot

----------


## RivaLfr

[Job] Create community logo - Jobs - WRobot

----------


## muddywater

where are the rotations?

----------


## RivaLfr

> where are the rotations?


You can download fight classes here: Fight Classes - WRobot and use WRobot (with product "WRotation")

----------


## sed-

cute bot i might try it out  :Smile:

----------


## RivaLfr

News:
- WRobot ready for Wow 6.2.2, takes Flight! - News - WRobot

----------


## randomdude2kx

I don't see a ban section on your forum and seems that some old posts have been deleted.
What's the ban rate on your bot (if you have statistics) and is there any implementation differences with HB? I imagine if this is exactly like HB you'd be no more or less susceptible to getting banned.

----------


## sed-

> I don't see a ban section on your forum and seems that some old posts have been deleted.
> What's the ban rate on your bot (if you have statistics) and is there any implementation differences with HB? I imagine if this is exactly like HB you'd be no more or less susceptible to getting banned.


imo this is smoother than hb and its diff in aspects and has some things hb is missing.

----------


## RivaLfr

> I don't see a ban section on your forum and seems that some old posts have been deleted.
> What's the ban rate on your bot (if you have statistics) and is there any implementation differences with HB? I imagine if this is exactly like HB you'd be no more or less susceptible to getting banned.


Hello,

You can see bans reports here: http://wrobot.eu/forums/forum/29-security-ban-reports/ (you need login beings), I haven't precise statistics, and I cannot give it (I ignore if the user have used others bot/cheat, how the user uses the bot (safe/no safe), and not reported bans) but it is less than 1%.

----------


## noid4u

ug, just got the ***NOTICE OF LICENCE TERMINATION*** email. i only used this bot. but i wasnt very careful about my use of the bot. my fault. good thing i have other accounts lol

----------


## CreativeXtent

> ug, just got the ***NOTICE OF LICENCE TERMINATION*** email. i only used this bot. but i wasnt very careful about my use of the bot. my fault. good thing i have other accounts lol


probably you then and not the bot.

----------


## 3588

OWNEDCORE 5% coupon

didn't work !

----------


## RivaLfr

> OWNEDCORE 5% coupon
> 
> didn't work !


Hello, If you can try again, the problem is resolved.

----------


## crazynaster

LF Version running on 2.4.3  :Smile:

----------


## Pize

hei, was trying to use profile to farm frogs, runing arroung and not killing em at all any ideas why ?

----------


## RivaLfr

> hei, was trying to use profile to farm frogs, runing arroung and not killing em at all any ideas why ?


Hello,

Please post topic on wrobot support forum (don't forget to share your log file).

Check if your profile contains targets entry id, and try to increment option "Max units near target" (tab "General Settings").

----------


## RivaLfr

News: World of Warcraft Legion presale available! - News - WRobot

----------


## twizt3dkitty

Hey creative glad to see you still around.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk

----------


## RivaLfr

News: Wow 6.2.3 is here, WRobot is ready - News - WRobot

----------


## Amiyumi

> News: Wow 6.2.3 is here, WRobot is ready - News - WRobot


Use WRotation blizzard Ban account = 0?

----------


## RivaLfr

> Use WRotation blizzard Ban account = 0?


Hello,

WRobot is not detected (but warning, all botting contains some risk for your wow account).

----------


## noobite

any felblight farming profiles?
could not see any

----------


## RivaLfr

> any felblight farming profiles?
> could not see any


Hello, you can found some profiles for it: https://www.google.fr/webhp?sourceid...eu%20felblight

----------


## Dieiamgi

What I want to know is ...Can you level 1-100 by questing just after installing the bot?

----------


## leetdemon

look at this great support this guy asks a question a week ago...still no answer....would I buy this after seeing that....hell no

----------


## Newkostya

> What I want to know is ...Can you level 1-100 by questing just after installing the bot?


no you can't

----------


## RivaLfr

> What I want to know is ...Can you level 1-100 by questing just after installing the bot?


Hello, you can found quest profiles here: Quester - WRobot If you don't found profile for your current zone/level you can use "Grinder" or "Automaton" bot.

----------


## RivaLfr

News: 'Relogger' application is available - News - WRobot

----------


## RivaLfr

GIVING AWAY 1X 1MONTH WROBOT SUBSCRIPTION - General discussion - WRobot

----------


## SenorChang

RivaLfr, does WRobot work with WoW under WINE (run in Linux)?

----------


## RivaLfr

Hello @SenorChang, I have never tested, send me private message on wrobot forum, I'll give you subscription time to test.

----------


## RivaLfr

WRobot for*WoW for 6.2.4 21336 available - News - WRobot

----------


## Stonegen

Will this work with Vanilla WoW? (private server)

And if so are there any profiles?

----------


## RivaLfr

> Will this work with Vanilla WoW? (private server)
> 
> And if so are there any profiles?


Hello, no sorry, WRobot supports Wotlk, cata, mop and WoD (not support for Vanilla and TBC).

ps: You can look this projet for Vanilla bot: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...urce-code.html (/ [Bot] 1.12.1 WoW Bot Source Code)

----------


## phoenix222

is the partybot still free? when logging in with trial key i get error now.

----------


## RivaLfr

> is the partybot still free? when logging in with trial key i get error now.


Hello, no sorry: Some changes - News - WRobot

----------


## RivaLfr

TBC support in progress: Any chance for TBC support? - General discussion - WRobot

----------


## bumer2016

ru) Офсет подгружается ко всем версиям Дренора?
en) The offset is loaded to all versions of Draenor?

----------


## bboystyle82

this sucks because there is no trial period like HB had. You should at least give a 72 hour trial period to see if users like it or not instead of them spending money for the 5 days and they end up not liking it. Not good for a new bot trying to dethrone HB...

----------


## CreativeXtent

This is THE best bot out!
Simple and plain.
But it is bad because you are not getting anything free correct?

----------


## bboystyle82

> This is THE best bot out!
> Simple and plain.
> But it is bad because you are not getting anything free correct?



Who said it is bad because were not getting anything free? You must of misread my statement. It sucks(not the bot but in general) that users cant get a free trial before buying. Comprende?

----------


## TheNationGaming

One of the better bots out there, tried it a while back

----------


## galalawow

can i use this bot to spam dungeons? like magister's terrace for shattered sun reputation

----------


## xvdcxvdc

is it stil undetected?

----------


## driftz

I like the bot, but the lack of profiles is killing it for me. Guess I gotta learn how to make my own lol

----------


## RivaLfr

News: WRobot beta ready for Wow Legion 7.0.3 PTR - News - WRobot

----------


## Magni Shop

bought it today. where i find some informations about how to use it etc

----------


## Krack3n

The forums

----------


## RivaLfr

WRobot for Wow Legion pre-expansion patch available! - News - WRobot

----------


## CaughtUMirin

Nice, Droidz! 

Now I don't have an excuse to procrastinate on updating my custom fight classes :P

----------


## RaZz0r

> Nice, Droidz! 
> 
> Now I don't have an excuse to procrastinate on updating my custom fight classes :P


any chance you might have a MM hunter profile?

Also dose anyone have a decent Horde AB profile the default one gets stuck way to much and randomly change direction

----------


## shiftythebear

Can you use this bot to run 5 man dungeon teams?

----------


## karavella

Hi! I am trying to register in ur website, however reCaptcha always replying me with wrong password entered. But I was entering correctly

Is there any other way to register in website?

----------


## Furby87

same problem here, cant register cuz of the Captcha

----------


## kilimich

Wrobot and website not working ? I can not login

----------


## zulumsi

> Wrobot and website not working ? I can not login



Same here.

----------


## RivaLfr

Hello, all problems are resolved.

----------


## zodiacg

I got an Application Error related to KERNELBASE.dll every time I start Updater.exe or WRobot.exe. And this error can only be seen in Event Viewer.
I googled this error and it seems this error also happens to other programs. But I only encounter this on WRobot and TheNoobBot. Is there something to do with SlimDX? Does anyone also have the problem?

----------


## RivaLfr

Hello, read this: Repair/Install WRobot - Help and support - WRobot - WRobot if your problem is not resolved, please request help on the WRobot forum.

----------


## jimmyleet

How is the PVE rotation on this bot? and any latest bans or risk of ban?

----------


## RivaLfr

> How is the PVE rotation on this bot? and any latest bans or risk of ban?


Hello, the risk is low, you can found ban reports here (you need wrobot account to see this forum). You can found rotation profiles (fightclasses) here.

----------


## Troytheguy

Is there a free 20 min trial or something for the Program? Really interested in the program.

----------


## Troytheguy

Just got this and i love it. It works so smooth and has everthing you coud ask for. A+++++ Great program!!!

----------


## thelivinglegend

I love this bot i've been using it for about 2 years now

----------


## ricky2k2

Do you have a free trial?

----------


## gamerquestdude

I am interested in buying but I have a few questions, can I get your skype?

----------


## zuittt

can support Chinese interface?

----------


## deusrobstus

hello i have one questions works this bot ?

----------


## Zoella

Need some help with this, how do I get the bot to do more than just white/normal damage? I don't know what to do with the fight class profiles, can't get them to work?

----------


## ricky2k2

has free trial?

----------


## zuuu

is this bot still being supported? Any Discord channel to ask questions in?

----------


## camelot10

> is this bot still being supported? Any Discord channel to ask questions in?


yes, supported. dont know about discord channel. ask on wrobot forum anything

----------


## RivaLfr

> Is there a free 20 min trial or something for the Program? Really interested in the program.


Hello, trial version exist only on WRobot for private server.




> Just got this and i love it. It works so smooth and has everthing you coud ask for. A+++++ Great program!!!


Hello, thanks.




> I love this bot i've been using it for about 2 years now


Hello, thank you.




> Do you have a free trial?


Hello, only on WRobot for private server.




> I am interested in buying but I have a few questions, can I get your skype?


Hello, you can post your questions on WRobot forum, and I don't give my skype.




> can support Chinese interface?


Hello, yes.




> hello i have one questions works this bot ?


Hello, yes.




> Need some help with this, how do I get the bot to do more than just white/normal damage? I don't know what to do with the fight class profiles, can't get them to work?


Hello, damage depend of your fightclass, try several fightclasses to find the better.




> has free trial?


Hello, yes but only on WRobot for private server.




> is this bot still being supported? Any Discord channel to ask questions in?


Hello, yes and yes Sorry, you do not have permission for that!



_ps: If you want quick reply, please post your questions on WRobot forum._

----------


## RivaLfr

News: 
- WRobot for Wow 7.1.0 (build 22900) ready - News - WRobot 
- WRobot for private servers, new versions supported - News - WRobot

----------


## thelivinglegend

i love this bot made over 2 million this xpack  :Big Grin:

----------


## Romulis2000

is this working for newest patch ? canit fish and also fight the murlocs that spawn ? and can it be used AFK ? LASTLY how many bans so far with this program ?

----------


## zuuu

dont use it atm. Huge ban waves came out across all botting apps

----------


## nertman

suspended for 6 months on 5 accounts using only wrobot with custom profiles

----------


## BodyU

Suspended too, used just for 2 days...

----------


## RivaLfr

Banwave - News - WRobot
Banwave... - News - WRobot
Banwave... Update - News - WRobot

----------


## nertman

New account on new system suspended after two hours of play. Custom rotation and grind profiles used.

----------


## RivaLfr

News: Black Friday 2016 - News - WRobot

----------


## Phelios

Is it safe atm ?

----------


## Elite58

I have been using it to level and account over the last week and haven't been banned so far so fingers crossed

----------


## RivaLfr

> Is it safe atm ?


Hello, yes WRobot is currently "safe".

----------


## xomke123

------------------------

----------


## Troys

I just purchased this bot and enjoy playing around with it, i wish there were more questing profiles available.

----------


## CurlHeinz

the grind is real 100k xp/h with grinding profile
lvl 104 after 2 days

----------


## RivaLfr

News: WRobot support Wow 7.1.5 (build 23360) - News - WRobot

----------


## Chybo

This bot is kind've a rip off you have to buy the bot subscription and also buy profiles if you want to level at all not to mention there are barely any profiles to choose from. I think the whole model of WRobot is kinda wonky and I paid for a subscription and didn't use the bot once due to the profiles costing extra money.

----------


## 435

I've downloaded private server version trial. but it doesn't work says disable antivirus. problem is I dont have any antivirus running.

----------


## RivaLfr

News: WRobot for private servers > Add Wow Vanilla support

----------


## RivaLfr

> I've downloaded private server version trial. but it doesn't work says disable antivirus. problem is I dont have any antivirus running.


Hello, can you read this: Repair/Install WRobot - Help and support - WRobot - WRobot , if your problem is not resolved, request help on WRobot forum

----------


## RivaLfr

News: WRobot support Wow 7.2.0 (build 23835)

----------


## SenorChang

@RivaLfr I just installed this on WINE (on Linux) and purchased a 3 day pass to see if it would work and low and behold, it does! You might consider marketing it as WINE compatable. I've used HB for the past...7 years (?) and it was relieved to find a bot that would prevent me from having to run a separate Windows box. Thank you!

BTW, I can put together a guide to get it running in Linux if there is not already one out there.

----------


## BodyU

> @RivaLfr I just installed this on WINE (on Linux) and purchased a 3 day pass to see if it would work and low and behold, it does! You might consider marketing it as WINE compatable. I've used HB for the past...7 years (?) and it was relieved to find a bot that would prevent me from having to run a separate Windows box. Thank you!
> 
> BTW, I can put together a guide to get it running in Linux if there is not already one out there.


Works on Linux VPS also? U know?

----------


## SenorChang

I doubt it. I've never tried tried to run WoW in a VPS but I will say that thanks to WINE debugging (which I can't seem to turn off), WoW takes up much more processor resources than it does on Windows.

----------


## RivaLfr

> @RivaLfr I just installed this on WINE (on Linux) and purchased a 3 day pass to see if it would work and low and behold, it does! You might consider marketing it as WINE compatable. I've used HB for the past...7 years (?) and it was relieved to find a bot that would prevent me from having to run a separate Windows box. Thank you!
> 
> BTW, I can put together a guide to get it running in Linux if there is not already one out there.


Hello,

I have never test, of course if you want write guide do not hesitate.

----------


## penpen11

Help me buy wrobot.eu

----------


## RivaLfr

> Help me buy wrobot.eu


Hello, please request help on the wrobot forum with more informations about your problem.


*News:*
WRobot support Wow 7.2.5 (build 24330) - News - WRobot

----------


## penpen11

Your auto software is not like honorbuddy.com, it does not auto-set mark classes on task, or die.
I do not know what to edit, give me instructional videos,
Or temview for me
My Skype is xuanphucbro

----------


## darobbiebot

is this a good replacement for HB ? can it do everything Hb can do or not ?

----------


## cukiemunster

Honestly the flying gatherer is full of bugs. Unstuck detection barely works, and the bot constantly gets stuck trying to get to random hotspots underground. Waiting on a reply on their forums about getting it resolved. a quick potato quality GIF showing what I mean. Gyazo - 012b810d3d15f0068a145a3b86513d50.gif

----------


## darobbiebot

> Honestly the flying gatherer is full of bugs. Unstuck detection barely works, and the bot constantly gets stuck trying to get to random hotspots underground. Waiting on a reply on their forums about getting it resolved. a quick potato quality GIF showing what I mean. Gyazo - 012b810d3d15f0068a145a3b86513d50.gif


So cukiemunster thy friend,

You would not recommend Wrobot for use thy replacement for HB thy friend ?

Are the issues you have highlighted been raised to thy WR support ? Are they looking into/willing to help you thy friend ?

----------


## sl1zzer

dont use this crap. it's not working and i wont get any help. My money is gone

----------


## RivaLfr

Hello,




> Honestly the flying gatherer is full of bugs. Unstuck detection barely works, and the bot constantly gets stuck trying to get to random hotspots underground. Waiting on a reply on their forums about getting it resolved. a quick potato quality GIF showing what I mean. Gyazo - 012b810d3d15f0068a145a3b86513d50.gif


Your problem is resolved, he is caused by product option "Randomise path" (because your profile path fly near ground, you can use this option when you fly not near ground).




> Your auto software is not like honorbuddy.com, it does not auto-set mark classes on task, or die.
> I do not know what to edit, give me instructional videos,
> Or temview for me
> My Skype is xuanphucbro


Watch Getting started with WRobot video - Tutorials - WRobot - WRobot , you can found more video here: Tutorials - WRobot - WRobot




> dont use this crap. it's not working and i wont get any help. My money is gone


Hello, if you want to resolve your problem, please request help on the forum with more details and your log file: Forums - WRobot


_______________

*Now WRobot support Wow 7.3.0: WRobot support Wow 7.3.0 (build 24920) - News - WRobot*

----------


## DvASystems

This looks more like a sales / trade thread. Please use this section in the future:
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mmo-...uy-sell-trade/

If you have a download link for Ownedcore users without registering on your website and purchasing a trial please include it in your post.
That however means you can't give away copies that are extremely limited or just have a 10 min trial etc.

You are free to use this thread instead as a support one but no site linking anymore or we blacklist the website and possibly lock the thread.

----------


## Goatman4000

Can someone help me with this error code plz?

19:09:24 - [Memory] Select game process: 12728 - Pap...
[E] 19:09:24 - gdgfdgfd: Compilator Error :
warning CS1685: The predefined type 'System.Runtime.CompilerServices.ExtensionAttribute' is defined in multiple assemblies in the global alias; using definition from 'c:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorlib.dll'
error CS0012: The type 'System.Attribute' is defined in an assembly that is not referenced. You must add a reference to assembly 'System.Runtime, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a'.


[E] 19:09:24 - Compilator Error :
warning CS1685: The predefined type 'System.Runtime.CompilerServices.ExtensionAttribute' is defined in multiple assemblies in the global alias; using definition from 'c:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorlib.dll'
error CS0012: The type 'System.Attribute' is defined in an assembly that is not referenced. You must add a reference to assembly 'System.Runtime, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a'.


19:09:25 - [Automaton] Loaded
19:09:25 - [SpellManager] Initializing SpellBook - (Wait few seconds)
19:09:25 - [SpellManager] Initialize SpellBook Finished (75 spell found)
19:09:25 - [SpellManager] Please wait, loading spellbook...
19:09:25 - [SpellManager] Spellbook loaded.
19:11:50 - [Logging]11 Sep 2017 19H08 - dFJRKb.log.html copied on your desktop.

----------


## masterofdarkness

Tbh while using this bot for 3-4 month now on vanilla client, i mean it does run but theres so many bugs etc to work around. 

also their forums is like a marketplace for sqeezing the highest profit posible out of everything from Profiles to FightClasses, 
And dont expect to get any anwsers on ur questions on the forums, you would almost think their forum rules says to not help out anyone to which they sold Profiles, Fightclasses etc. 

All in all, if u have some skills with fightclass writing and all that stuff u might be able to use WRobot effectivly.

----------


## WiNiFiX

> Tbh while using this bot for 3-4 month now on vanilla client, i mean it does run but theres so many bugs etc to work around. 
> 
> also their forums is like a marketplace for sqeezing the highest profit posible out of everything from Profiles to FightClasses, 
> And dont expect to get any anwsers on ur questions on the forums, you would almost think their forum rules says to not help out anyone to which they sold Profiles, Fightclasses etc. 
> 
> All in all, if u have some skills with fightclass writing and all that stuff u might be able to use WRobot effectivly.


Read 2 posts up post 148 and you will see why this thread is being ignored completely its supported on discord.

----------


## masterofdarkness

> Read 2 posts up post 148 and you will see why this thread is being ignored completely its supported on discord.


Im not sure what you mean post #148 seems to be a mod talking about this thread looks like a sales thread or whats the point m8 i dont see link to any discord  :Frown:

----------


## Slush

Site (wrobot.eu) is down and bot is down (atleast for me atm). Only temp?

Edit: nvm. might be my IP is banned... Looks like server is refusing connecting from me  :Smile:

----------


## RivaLfr

@Slush : WRobot website is online, you still have this problem?

NEWS: WRobot support Wow 7.3.2 (build 25326) - News - WRobot

----------


## thomasj

Website is down right now. I can't run the bot.

----------


## RivaLfr

> Website is down right now. I can't run the bot.


WRobot - Hello, An incident is ongoing with WRobot web... | Facebook but site is back up

----------


## HighlineTV

There are some thinks i want to let you know. I used this bot now for 2 months without any kind of banns, trouble with blizzard support and all other stuff what can happen. Usage is mostly 24/7.

Bot Interface: ★★★★★
Bot Movement:  ★★★☆☆
Bot Handling: ★★★★★
Bot Security: ★★★★★
Relogger:   ★★★☆☆
CPU Usage:  ★★★★☆
Stuck Detec:  ★★★☆☆
---------------------------------------------------------------------
Quester and Grinder bot:  ★★★☆☆
Gatherer:  ★★★★☆
Battlegrounder:  Coming soon
Automaton:  ★★★☆☆
Schedule:  Coming soon
Archaeologist:  ★★★★☆
Pets battle:  Coming soon
Fisher:  Coming soon
Party:  ★☆☆☆☆
Auction bot:  Coming soon
WRotation:  ★★★★☆
Profiles and Fight classes editor: ★★★★★

My Relogger is starting WRBot in endless mode every x Seconds and if the client got a disconnect, the relogger is unable to enter the game and bot again so he cant go to work again. My WRBot is also sometimes stucking in trees or other objects without a stuck detection. I have to fix this myself. He also skip sometimes herbs and ores and what makes me nerves is when i try to loot mobs, which he dinds killed, so there is no loot to gather but he is every mob trying to loot them. What is miss is the feature to store the items you had farmed in guild bank by mobile banking. I Tested the Party Bot in a dungeon and open World but still no actions. Bot Status always idle or moving to Party Member XY as heal/dps.

Overall a good product and it looks like WRBot is a alternative to HB or other bots for world of warcraft. There ar less free profiles you can use for farming, the most full profiles with a good code and less stucks are for selling. I uses HB over years so farmprofiles ar eazy to write. I wold buy this over and over again. Hopefully you can fix the path navigation, sometimes he flips 30 times in 2 seconds between two ores or herbs.

----------


## drsos

bot is still working without banneds ?

----------


## RivaLfr

Hello,




> bot is still working without banneds ?


Yes WRobot works and he was not hit by banwave (you can found ban reports here: Security - Ban Reports )






> There are some thinks i want to let you know. I used this bot now for 2 months without any kind of banns, trouble with blizzard support and all other stuff what can happen. Usage is mostly 24/7.
> 
> Bot Interface: ★★★★★
> Bot Movement:  ★★★☆☆
> Bot Handling: ★★★★★
> Bot Security: ★★★★★
> Relogger:  ★★★☆☆
> CPU Usage:  ★★★★☆
> Stuck Detec:  ★★★☆☆
> ...


Thank you for the review

----------


## Attractivee

Hallo Rival, quick question, is this usable on old wow( 3.3.5 ) or cata ( 4.3.4 ), also is it detectable, thank you!

----------


## RivaLfr

> Hallo Rival, quick question, is this usable on old wow( 3.3.5 ) or cata ( 4.3.4 ), also is it detectable, thank you!


Hello, yes you can use WRobot on wotlk and cata (WRobot for Wow Wrath of the Lich King - Help and support - WRobot and WRobot for Wow Cataclysm - Help and support - WRobot )

----------


## Toxic Sagrath

tried wrobot past 20 days 24/7 suicide botting, today couple of people got banned but im still running on 3/3 accounts so it seems worth. ill report when more time passed

----------


## Kaito92

Hey i send you a pm

----------


## HighlineTV

Always unbanned on the same account as before.

----------


## jinta

If this one gets a bigger community i think it is pretty safe to say that it has so much potential!

----------


## Ruinit

This bot has just been detected again 2/18/2018 

Ban hammer has struck  :Frown:

----------


## DragonfireEX402

> This bot has just been detected again 2/18/2018 
> 
> Ban hammer has struck


Of course the ban hammer is going to strike. Blizzard can now detect literally every bot.

----------


## siryus

_Is cataclysm wrbot still available?

It is not listed here:
WRobot old versions - General assistance - WRobot
nor
WRobot for Wow Cataclysm - WRobot
_

PS.: sorry; I've found that the updater has all versions listed. Thanks!

Wandering if it would be possible to run bots from console without launching the game's UI

----------

